

Joyent offers free Accelerator hosting for Facebook applications - nkohari
http://joyent.com/developers/facebook
Free basic Accelerator, with direct peering to Facebook's datacenter, for a year. Guess they're planning to make their money on upgrades for the apps that hit home runs?
======
SwellJoe
The guys at Joyent are some of the smartest in the business (and not just
because they're currently the biggest host offering Virtualmin GPL and
Virtualmin Professional). Their support guys know quite a lot more about
modern web apps than most hosts. Solaris Zones, which Joyent uses for their
accelerators, are also among the most stable virtualized systems available.
Xen is also very good, but if I were building a large-scale virtualized
environment today I'd probably use Solaris Zones for it.

------
nikolaj
hmm i have a joyent accelerator. It is rock solid, except trying to get a
recent version of python is a royal pain (python 2.3 comes installed, you have
to wrangle a bit with pkgsrc to get python 2.4..).

If you use python, and don't mind burning hours trying to just get your
environment up, but really want solaris and their nas storage (which is really
nice), this is a good option. However, there are alot of really cheap
ubuntu/xen based vps's out there that are Really affordable and ready to take
on your application in its early days. From experience i would recommend that
for python developers.

